# 1998 VW Polo - Wiring Stereo/Radio help



## Aerosol (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi this is my first post and need help with wiring up my sisters polo. This is the first car I've had a problem with.

The 8 Wires are

brown
Thick red
Thin red
blue/grey
Thick brown/red stripe
Thin brown/red stripe
Brown/blue stripe
blue

what is each of these wires? I am connecting them to a normal modern harness/plug for my head unit
(black, and yellow, red etc

every time I put black on brown and yellow/red on red it blows a fuse in my fuse box.
Would really appreciate the help


----------



## Polio (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi, your wiring should be on two seperate plugs, a brown one and a black one, like this










The black plug is for the power, earth and illumination, Thick red is constant 12v, thin brown with red stripe is ignition 12v, thick brown is earth and blue/grey is for illumination.

The brown plug is for speaker signals, red and thick brown with red stripe should be intertwined and are for front left speaker (red positive, brown/red negative), blue and blue with brown stripe should also be intertwined and are for the right speaker (blue positive, brown/blue negative)

Hope this helps 

Edit - im not 100% on the new standard colours, but red is 12v constant, yellow is ignition live, black is earth, blue/white is illumination, Purple is rear left, grey is front left, white is front right and green is rear right. This may be different on your loom.


----------

